

A chatterbot using reservoir computing to process and generate natural language. - neur0mancer

Reserbot is a small project of a chatterbot using reservoir computing to process and generate natural language.<p>This project is looking for colaboration or discussion.<p>Link: https://github.com/neuromancer/reserbot<p>Also, some theoretical and technical documents are in the wiki (https://github.com/neuromancer/reserbot/wiki)<p>Thanks!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickables:

<https://github.com/neuromancer/reserbot>

<https://github.com/neuromancer/reserbot/wiki>

